# Blue Ridge Furfare Carolina's Furry Conventions



## Michael Harvey (Apr 9, 2019)

Trying to get the word out about a new convention in the Carolina's
this will be the convention i wear my fursuit for the first time
Blue Ridge Furfare, or BRFF, is a new furry convention coming to Asheville, NC on March 12-15, 2020 


Log into Facebook | Facebook
https://www.blueridgefurfare.com/


----------



## Skittlez (Apr 25, 2019)

Planning on going!!! Can't wait


----------

